# Innes or some others



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am looking for some handy dany salt water links?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link

can you explain what exactly you are after?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

how to set up a salt tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> how to set up a salt tank


 heres a handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's one
Clicky clicky.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Clay said:


> Here's one
> Clicky clicky.


 Thanks Clay


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I figured that since these sites have a good relationship and are in a webring, I would point out one of the topics that was covered over there (fairly in depth). It helps to keep from recreating the wheel.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I am personally very thankfull to find a link like that as we often have questions like this and I am not a saltwater guy - yet.....
and we do not yet have a post like this of our own *hint*hint*
I'm sure I will pass this link on a few times









Oh, and it is good to see you over here


----------

